# Looking for cheap(er) short term rental



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello.

I'm going to the Algarve next month to stay for 6-8 months and I'm looking for a short-term apartment rental for when I arrive while I look around for something more longer term (preferrably Faro area but I'm open to anything on public transportation lines). 
I'm a little frustrated with online searches as most sites only list luxury/costly apts. Is it possible to find a basic apt for no more than 100 euros a week? We don't need a pool, or any other unnecessary amenities, just furnished and with fully equipped kitchen. We're one adult and two small kids, 1 bedroom with 2 beds is sufficient. 
Are there perhaps more reasonable short-term rents available on location? Should I just get a hostel room for the first couple of nights?

Thanks!
Josefina.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

swedeinus said:


> I'm looking for a short-term apartment rental for when I arrive while I look around for something more longer term (preferrably Faro area but I'm open to anything on public transportation lines). Thanks!
> Josefina.


They do exist and it is possible to find what you are looking for at this price level but not via any kind of agency or service (no margin in it for them).

You will need to get into Faro and talk to local people, buy the local Portuguese paper and go through a few adverts. (You may need some language help with some of this if your Portuguese is less than fluent).

Your idea of being in a guest house or pension for a few days while you do this is a good one.


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks!! Very helpful.

Josefina.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Josefina,

You could also put an ad in the classified section of 
Expats Portugal - not sure if other forums offer this facility. Lots of 
people have small self contained guest accomodation and a 1-2 bed annex should be possible to find within your price range. Like Mr.Bife has said, you would only find them from owners direct and through the newspaper or a forums classified section in my opinion.


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks, I will check that out. I'm feeling much more optimsitic now!


----------

